# Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)



## Wenzman (22. August 2015)

*Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Moin,

ich fange ende September an zu studieren und brauche ein Notebook (rennt ja auch scheinbar jeder damit rumm !?).
Großartige ansprüche an das Gerät habe ich eigentlich keine, da zu Hause ein potenter Desktop steht, nur günstig muss das gute  Stück sein(200-max.350€), da die Höhe der Semestergebühren mein Budget gewaltig hat schrumpfen lassen 
Word, PP und Internet (Google, Youtube) sollten allerdings schon flüssig laufen und eine Akkulaufzeit von 5-6 + Stunden wären auch nicht schlecht.
Das Notebook/Netbook (was auch immer) sollte nicht kleiner als 11 Zoll und nicht größer als 15,6 Zoll sein. 
Ob TS oder IPS Panel, ist mir vollkommen egal.


Ich habe mir schonmal ein paar Kandidaten herausgesucht, kenne mich allerdings nicht besonders gut mit mobile Hardware aus. Wäre aus diesem Grund nicht schlecht, wenn das Gerät frühstens ende 2014 bzw. 2015 auf den Markt gekommen ist.

---
ASUS EeeBook F205TA-FD018BS blau (90NL0732-M02880) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wie funktioniert das hier mit dem Flash Speicher ? 32 gb sind eingebaut und kann ich da einfach z.b. eine 64 gb SD Karte dazustecken ? ca. 100 GB Festplattenspeicher würden mir ausreichen, sofern es denn dafür schön schnell ist (SSD ).
----
Lenovo Yoga 300-11IBY schwarz, Celeron N2840, 2GB RAM, 32GB SSD (80M00023GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nur Dualcore, dafür etwas höher getaktet ?!
----
Medion Akoya P2214T, Celeron N2940, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD + 64GB SSD (MD99373) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Von den Daten her klingt das Gerät super (500 gb HDD + 64 GB SSD, Tabletfunktion und Full HD Display), finde dazu aber keine Tests online.
----

Für Meinungen oder Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar 

Grüße

edit: nochmal mit Vorlage aus dem Sticky:

*Budget:* 200-max350 €
*Anwendungsbereich*: Office(Word, PP, Excel), Internet (Google, Youtube) 
*Bildschirmgröße:* min 11,6 Zoll, max. 15,6 Zoll 
*Bildschirmauflösung:* Nicht unter 720p (16:9), rest egal
*Glare/Matt: *Beides Ok, sitze damit meist drinnen.
*Akkulaufzeit:* 5,5-6 +Std
*Gewicht: *Egal, aber vielleicht nicht mehr als 3-4 kg
*Besondere Anforderungen: *Office und Word sollten flüssig laufen, ich bevorzuge Flashspeicher gegenüber einer 500 gb HDD mit 5400 u/min, sofern es möglich ist den Flash Speicher mit 64 gb SD Karten upzugraden.


----------



## Research (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

ThinkPad Edge E555, ohne OS, für 320€. Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E555, A8-7100, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (20DH000WGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mitstudenten nutzen das sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Wenzman (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*



Research schrieb:


> ThinkPad Edge E555, ohne OS, für 320€. Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E555, A8-7100, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (20DH000WGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Mitstudenten nutzen das sehr zufrieden.



Sieht ganz gut aus, aber unterscheidet sich das Gerät großartig von z.b. den günstigeren Modellen die ich oben erwähnt habe ?
Mich schreckt die lahme 500 gb hdd etwas ab :/


----------



## Research (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

LOL.

Ja, z.B. das du normale 2,5" Platten einbauen kannst, nen Nummernblock hast, entspiegeltes Display, 2x USB3.0 + 1x2.0, Nummernblock, 1xGBit-LAN, 1x VGA....


----------



## Redsupp (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Aber 2,5 kg find ich schon etwas deftig ums dauernd mit sich rumzuschleppen.
Im Vergleich hat das Medion nur 1,6 kg. Suche gerade genau das gleiche und überlege mir das Medion zuzulegen, was meint ihr?


----------



## Wenzman (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*



Research schrieb:


> LOL.
> 
> Ja, z.B. das du normale 2,5" Platten einbauen kannst, nen Nummernblock hast, entspiegeltes Display, 2x USB3.0 + 1x2.0, Nummernblock, 1xGBit-LAN, 1x VGA....



Das sind natürlich alles gute Argumente.
4gb Ram und die gute APU kommen da auch noch dazu, das ist natürlich der Hammer

Aber numpad, vga und USB 3.0 nutze ich eigentlich nicht und 1 gbit nützt mir bei meiner bescheidenen verbindung leider auch nicht viel .
Dann kommt noch die ganze Erbsenzählerei dazu, wie das, mit 2,5 Kilo relativ hohe Gewicht und eine Akkulaufzeit von (nur) 5,5 h, was zwar alles noch im Rahmen ist, mich für den deutlich höheren Preis aber nicht wirklich umhaut.



> Aber 2,5 kg find ich schon etwas deftig ums dauernd mit sich rumzuschleppen.
> Im Vergleich hat das Medion nur 1,6 kg. Suche gerade genau das gleiche und überlege mir das Medion zuzulegen, was meint ihr?


Ja, das Medion Gerät hat für den Preis auch ziemlich gute Spezifikationen. 
Ich finde aber, wie gesagt, keine Tests im Netz.


----------



## Redsupp (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Da gibt es eine ganz unbekannte Seite, wo man Anhaltspunkte zu der Qualität eines Produktes finden lässt. Schimpft sich Amazon  Gib einfach mal P2214T ein.
Hab das mir gerade gekauft, für 219€ bei Ebay (B-Ware mit wsl. nur geöffneter Verpackung).

Und bezüglich Erbsenzählen bin ich grundsätzlich deiner Meinung, aber ganz sicher nicht beim Gewicht! Ich wechsle jetzt von einem 2,6 kg Laptop auf ein kleineres 1,6kg Convertible. Unterschätz das nicht, 2,5 kg rumzutragen macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## Wenzman (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Da gibt es eine ganz unbekannte Seite, wo man Anhaltspunkte zu der Qualität eines Produktes finden lässt. Schimpft sich Amazon  Gib einfach mal P2214T ein.
> Hab das mir gerade gekauft, für 219€ bei Ebay (B-Ware mit wsl. nur geöffneter Verpackung).
> 
> Und bezüglich Erbsenzählen bin ich grundsätzlich deiner Meinung, aber ganz sicher nicht beim Gewicht! Ich wechsle jetzt von einem 2,6 kg Laptop auf ein kleineres 1,6kg Convertible. Unterschätz das nicht, 2,5 kg rumzutragen macht keinen Spaß.


Ich schaue mal nach.

Wenn es bei dir ankommt und du lust dazu hast, kannst du ja mal kurz deine Ersteindrücke schreiben


----------



## flotus1 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Laptop für den Studentenalltag der nichts kosten darf -> Gebrauchtgerät

Hier zum Beispiel eins mit SSD und HD+ Auflösung
Dell Latitude E6420 | LapStore.de

Oder wenn es kleiner und leichter sein soll ein Lenovo X220/X230 die es wie Sand am Meer bei ebay gibt.


----------



## Redsupp (23. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Bevor Gebrauchtware doch lieber B-Ware, die eig. Neuware ist


----------



## flotus1 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Stimmt. lieber neuen billigst-Ramsch mit umbenanntem Atom-Prozessor und spiegelndem WXGA-Panel als ein solides Notebook mit besseren Komponenten, mehr Schnittstellen und Wartungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Abductee (23. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Zum Spazierentragen hab ich den hier und kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen:
Acer TravelMate B115-M-41RQ (NX.VA1EG.002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Passiv gekühlt, leicht, lange Akkulaufzeit.
Tastatur ist OK, viele Anschlüsse hinten.

Test-Update Acer Travelmate B115-MP-C2TQ Netbook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## rabe08 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Bevor Gebrauchtware doch lieber B-Ware, die eig. Neuware ist



Quatsch. B-Ware gibt ein paar Euro Abschlag. Gebraucht - vom Händler mit Garantie - kostet vielleicht 25-30% vom Neupreis. Vielleicht 3 Jahre alt, aber ein Gerät, dass Du Dir vor 3 Jahren nicht hättest leisten können. Teurer als ein brauchbarer Gebrauchtwagen. 

Die ersten beiden vom Thread-Starter genannten Notebooks scheiden für halbwegs ambitionierte Nutzung schon durch die Auflösung aus. Wie schon oft gesagt: Mein Handy hat mehr Pixel. Das letzte Medion ist ein Tablett mit Atom-Prozessor mit anflanschbarer Tastatur, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, aber kein vollwertiges Notebook. 

Wenn es um wenig Geld ausgeben geht, führt kein Weg an gebraucht vorbei. Wenn ich jetzt 300 € ansetze, könnte man sowas nehmen Lenovo ThinkPad T420 - 4236/4180-BA3/B87/A71/A78/A32/CA3/AG8 | LapStore.de. Mit einem neuen 3rd-Party sind es dann knapp über 300 €. Wenn es denn unbedingt ein SSD sein muss, etwas sparen und für 100€ dann noch eine reinsetzen.


----------



## Redsupp (23. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Hört, hört. Die Experten haben gesprochen. Nur blöd dass ich gestern statt 399€ nur 215€ weil B-Ware gezahlt hab 
Die paar Euro, stimmts?


----------



## rabe08 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Hört, hört. Die Experten haben gesprochen. Nur blöd dass ich gestern statt 399€ nur 215€ weil B-Ware gezahlt hab
> Die paar Euro, stimmts?



Hm, ist es B-Ware, weil jemand mit dem Laster drüber gefahren ist?


----------



## Redsupp (23. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Nicht wirklich  Nur evtl. geöffnete Verpackung oder Verpackung mit Schönheitsfehler. Kann man damit leben


----------



## ct5010 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Oder deftige Kratzer/Brüche im Gehäuse...

Ich schließe mich auch dem an, dass du auf jeden Fall ein Gebrauchttgerät vorziehen solltest. Das Dell E6420 ist in diesem Preissegment fast alternativlos (das T420 kostet ein wenig mehr). Zumal wirklich ein Großteil der Gebrauchtgeräte tatsächlich kaum benutzt worden sind. Mit Glück erwischst du sogar ein neues Gerät. Aber selbst wenn nicht: Die Teile sind qualitativ immer noch deutlich besser als irgendein Consumer-Schrott, der nach Ablauf der Garantie ruckzuck seinen Geist aufgibt.


----------



## Redsupp (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Dann schickt mans zurückt.. mein gott wie starrsinning kann man denn sein 
Ihr habt also lieber ein jahre altes, versifftes und keine Ahnung was der Vorbesitzer damit  jahrelang gemacht hat als ein neues, einmal kurz getestes B-Ware Notebook? 
Das macht schlichtweg keinen Sinn. Klar wenn man sich nur 20€ sparen würde ok. Aber nicht bei 200€ oder halt 50%

Aber gut, jedem seine Meinung. Aber nachvollziehbar ist es nicht.

Hoffe du bekommst, egal was du letztendlich machst, ein tolles Gerät. Viel Glück!


----------



## Wenzman (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Hallo,

danke für die vielen Meinungen und Anregungen.



> ThinkPad Edge E555, ohne OS, für 320€. Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E555, A8-7100, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (20DH000WGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


ich habe mir das vorgeschlagene Notebook von User ,,Research" nochmal genauer betrachtet und bei dem Gerät scheint das P/L Verhältnis doch ziemlich gut zu sein.
Allerdings habe ich vor das Gerät auf einer Seite zu bestellen, auf der ich noch einen kleinen Studentenrabatt bekomme und dort ist dieses Laptop nicht verfügbar.

Wenn ich mir aber die Daten anschaue, dann müsste dieses Laptop dem E555 relativ ähnlich sein:
HP 355 G2, A8-6410, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (J4T00EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist dieses Gerät auch zu empfehlen, oder deutlich schlechter als das E555?

Dann habe ich auf der Intel-Prozessor Seite noch diese hier gefunden:

Acer Aspire E5-571-3929 (NX.ML8EG.024) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HP 350 G2, Core i3-4030U, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (L8B10ES) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Acer Extensa 2510-37MN (NX.EEXEG.016) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alle 3 jeweils mit i3-4005U Prozessor. Der i3 müsste von der Leistung her mit der AMD APU vergleichbar sein, oder täusche ich mich da ?

Wäre auch noch ganz nett, wenn mir jemand etwas zu der Akkulaufzeit der einzelnen Geräte sagen könnte.
Das einzige was mich ziemlich stark am Thinkpad E555 stört ist, dass er laut notebookcheck.com Test nach 4 Std im Wlan modus (?) schon den Geist aufgibt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich 8-9 Stunden täglich unterwegs sein werde ist das schon ziemlich mau .   Laute Lüfter/festplatten sind jetzt auch nicht so toll.
Weiß jemand, ob die Akkulaufzeit, bei den von mir gepeposteten Notebooks auch so schlecht ist ?

Da das mein 1. Notebook sein wird habe ich auch keine Ahnung, wie das mit den Akkus funktioniert, ist es vielleicht auch möglich zu Hause 2 Akkus aufzuladen und wenn der 1. den Geist aufgibt direkt den 2. anzustöpseln ?
Wenn das gehen würde, dann würde mich die kurze Akkulaufzeit deutlich weniger stören.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir nochmal meine Fragen beantworten.

Achja, zu dem Thema Gebrauchtkauf oder B-Ware: Ich habe mit gebrauchter Ware leider schon ziemlich oft schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und ich kann mir das im Moment zeitlich nicht leisten, ein Gerät zu bestellen und evtl. wegen starker mängel wieder zurückzuschicken, ein neues zu bestellen usw :/. B-ware wäre vielleicht mal später eine Option wenn die Zeit nicht so drängt. 

Grüße


----------



## flotus1 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Wenns um die Akkulaufzeit geht sind die restlichen Modelle auch nicht viel besser. Der Acer Extensa stinkt hier völlig ab.

Auch hier bleibt meine Empfehlung: X220 oder T420.
Dank WECHSELBARER Akkus mit verschiedenen Kapazitäten kannst du dir selbst aussuchen wie lange er laufen soll bzw. falls der Akku unterwegs schlapp macht einfach den nächsten einlegen.
Laufzeiten bis 20 Stunden sind beispielsweise mit dem Slice-Akku möglich, aber auch mit dem 9-Zeller allein ist es möglich einen ganzen Arbeitstag abseits der Steckdose zu überbrücken.

Generell sind aber 9 Stunden echte Akkulaufzeit im Office-Betrieb eine ziemlich heftige Anforderung an einen Laptop der maximal 300€ kosten darf


----------



## Redsupp (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Gibt es denn keine Steckdosen an deiner Uni? :o

Bei mir gibts für jeden Sitzplatz eine Steckdose


----------



## Wenzman (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Wenns um die Akkulaufzeit geht sind die restlichen Modelle auch nicht viel besser. Der Acer Extensa stinkt hier völlig ab.
> 
> Auch hier bleibt meine Empfehlung: X220 oder T420.
> Dank WECHSELBARER Akkus mit verschiedenen Kapazitäten kannst du dir selbst aussuchen wie lange er laufen soll bzw. falls der Akku unterwegs schlapp macht einfach den nächsten einlegen.
> ...


Den X220 und T420 gibt es leider auch nicht mit Studentenrabatt, weil die Geräte scheinbar ,,nicht neu genug sind" :/

Für das Akkuproblem habe ich jetzt soetwas gefunden
AnkerÂ® 2. Gen. Astro E4 13000mAh Externer Akku mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Funktioniert sowas ? Also wenn meine 5 h Akku auf dem notebook verbraucht sind, hab ich mit so einem Teil dann weitere 5 h  ?



> Gibt es denn keine Steckdosen an deiner Uni? :o
> 
> Bei mir gibts für jeden Sitzplatz eine Steckdose



Keine Ahnung, ist mein 1. Semester .
Könnte aber durchaus sein, ja.

Wäre ganz nett, wenn mir nochmal kurz jemand bestätigen könnte, ob der i3-4005U von der Leistung her in etwa mit dem a8-7100 vergleichbar ist


----------



## Redsupp (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Frag doch mal einen der bereits dort studiert, oder wenn niemand kennen solltest, schreibst eine kurze Mail.
Dann wäre nämlich schonmal ein zentrales Problem gelöst und du findest noch eher den idealen Laptop für dich


----------



## flotus1 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Ein T/X220 müsstest du natürlich gebraucht oder refurbished vom Händler Kaufen. Neu gibts die nicht mehr.
Das mit dem Anker-Akkupack funktioniert so nicht bei Notebooks. Damit lassen sich nur Smartphones und Ähnliches laden.

Wenn du noch am Anfang des Studiums stehst musst du ja nichts übers Knie brechen. Fang erstmal an zu studieren, sieh dir an wie du ein Notebook sinnvoll einsetzen könntest, tausche dich mit den Anderen aus die schon ein Notebook benutzen, sieh dir die Infrastruktur (z.B. Anschlüsse für Projektoren) an... und DANACH kaufst du ohne Zeitdruck aber mit Ahnung ein passendes Notebook.


----------



## Redsupp (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung : Ultrabillig Laptop/Netbook fürs Studium  (200-300€)*

Das ist ein guter Vorschlag von Flotus1. Würd ich dir auch empfehlen.
Ich zum Beispiel schreib immer noch aller per Hand mit, weil ich mit digitalen Dateien nicht so gut lernen kann und es im Endeffekt doch mehr Zeit raubt. 
Aber das muss jeder selber für sich entscheiden


----------

